# How much money



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

How much should i plan to spend on a nodak trip lasting a week for waterfowling. Not including licenses, just trying to get a ballpark estimate. Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

When we go,it comes down to about $100-$125/day per person. That would be gas for the entire trip(each person pays to fill the tank and then we just even it out in the end),motel/house rental,and individual food(we normally eat at local eateries).I'm sure it can be done cheaper if ya pile a bunch of guys into 1 room,cook your own food,etc. Coming from your location...it may be a bit more with the airfare. 

Alex


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you stayin in a hotel renting a house or camping. We go opener and camp in a pop up camper and the back of our enclosed trailer with an electric space heater. It only costs us $18 a night for 7 guys to camp. I figure with license gas and food its about $200 a guy for 7 days.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah I think you could get by with less money early season by sleeping in the truck or trailer, but if you plan on going mid-season a hotel sure is nice to come back to at the end of the night. Out trip last year I think we each paid about 200 for four days so maybe if you kept a budget in mind and all of those types of things get by with about 500 or so? It's tough to tell.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Please be generous again this year, duck season is the only time the state gets any income. Our lousy economy would be crushed without the tourists.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:crybaby:

:roll:

Hijacked again... What a joke... :shake:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

water_swater said:


> Please be generous again this year, duck season is the only time the state gets any income. Our lousy economy would be crushed without the tourists.


 :withstupid:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> :crybaby:
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hijacked again... What a joke... :shake:


Agreed! We don't come from rich farmers who run 20,000 plus acres and get government subsides at the flick of a switch. Therefore hunting on a budget can sometimes be necessary. When farmers die why do they only bury them a foot deep? So they can still get a hand out! Alot of truth in that statement


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

No offense, but as true as you may think that statement is, it does not help the situation. Whining is not, and never will be a good form of communication. Like it or not We (NR) will NEVER stop hunting in North Dakota as long as it is still leagle to do so. Furthermore 99% of you (R) will still welcome us back with open arms and a spot at the dinner table and for that I thank you...

Now back to mnspazzs question. on average i spend around $150 to $250 depending on how many people in the hunting party.

Hope this helps, and good luck

Gunny


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > :crybaby:
> ...


Guess you don't like cheap food. :roll:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

*Agreed! We don't come from rich farmers who run 20,000 plus acres and get government subsides at the flick of a switch. Therefore hunting on a budget can sometimes be necessary. When farmers die why do they only bury them a foot deep? So they can still get a hand out! Alot of truth in that statement[/quote]*

Temp: I wouldn't use that joke as an opening line if you are out here in ND and are asking for permission to hunt from all the handout takers here in ND.... Goes both ways. I here the mighty gospel of how all the NR dollars help the small towns in ND stay in the black. I'm sure the towns would be just fine whether the town got all this additional revenue or not. Going on a budget is understandable but I have heard the other side too. If it wasn't for all our money the town would dry up, yada yada yada. Those towns were fine during the drought too.... How many supplies are bought locally when you arrive where you hunt, do you buy it locally or bring it from home? Alot do it this way, how is the local grocery store helped out? How is the hotel if you're camping? The bar is where most contribute all their precious out of state money. The can have it. :shake: But I agree most can do it for relatively cheap if they HAD to.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

For me driving from Georgia, renting a house for one week, eating at the local restaurant or buying from the local grocery store, I spend around $1500.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

it was a JOKE! Yes of course it is my opening line to farmers when I ask for permission! My uncle is a farmer and I know where my food comes from in fact....I farm with him. I know how much money gets pumped into the small towns up there and I do all my grocery and beer shopping in ND. The camp ground is a local lady who is trying to make ends meet after her husband passed away therefore we stay there. I do my part. I spend my $200 a year up there which is alot considering currently I make $6.49 an hour which will go up to 14x that in 18months when then i can spend all the money i want up there and I plan on it too!

I would plan on spending $200-$300 while in ND. Best of luck this season to all. Should be a good one from what I hear from my source. Tons of water and a lot of birds around.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds good guys, we are coming out there the last full week of Oct, I have read that i should have better luck with the farmers if i leave a full week before deer opener. There is a handfull of us going, but you know how it goes people cant get work off and whatnot. Anyways thanks for the input.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

mnspazz said:


> Sounds good guys, we are coming out there the last full week of Oct, I have read that i should have better luck with the farmers if i leave a full week before deer opener. There is a handfull of us going, but you know how it goes people cant get work off and whatnot. Anyways thanks for the input.


That is the week that the deer hunting land will get posted. Good luck.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Really , they post it 2 weeks prior ? That sucks, we thankfully have an IN for private land and one of the group members will be out there the week prior so hopefully all works out. 
Anyone have luck with a "resume" sounds like a good idea, considering there are 3 out of the 5 of us that are Iraq Vets, one is a 3 time vet. Just wondering peoples thoughts.
Thanks again.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You'd probably be just fine without a resume.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you walk in with a resume then the red flags go up!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What do you mean a resume?


----------

